# Questioin on Visas



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

When we move to Merida we plan on getting our FM2. My question is if my wife can't qualify financially for her own visa and I add her to mine as my dependant, what happens when I die? I assume she would simply have to re-apply, as her income would then qualify.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

It seems you answered your own question. She can not be your dependent if you are no longer living.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just making sure I have all this stuff straight in my head.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just cause something seems logical doesn't mean that's the way it is.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ronb172 said:


> Just cause something seems logical doesn't mean that's the way it is.


Now yer thinking Mexico


----------

